# Interesting idea for tips



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

I had a rider yesterday tell me about an interesting experience in another Rideshare car.
There is a driver who has a karaoke machine mounted where his console used to be. It seems he works the bar crowds and he often sings along with his Riders doing karaoke.
I personally wouldn't do it, but it sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Too tacky if you ask me. There might be a small percentage of pax that would like it but most would probably find it awkward.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Let’s get this party started. For the late night bar crowd only.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Might as well hook yourself up to an organ grinder. Not to offend @Rakos but you in essence would be making yourself the dancing monkey while pax turn the organ grinder. Sad. Probably a good idea to concentrate on driving so everyone gets home safely rather than trying to be the entertainment.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Great speakers with awesome tunes get me a few extra tips.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Stupid is as stupid does.

~ Forrest.


----------

